# hunting reports in H&H



## joe_carby (14 October 2010)

Whats with the hunting reports at the moment theyre not worth the paper theyre printed on. Not 1 mention of hounds working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! autumn hunting, cubbing dragging whatever were meant to call it now is a time to get young hounds to learn the trade. there has been sod all pics of hounds working sod all mentioned on hounds working. yet again the hound bit of horse AND hound seems to be slipping away.

rant over


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

joe_carby said:



			Whats with the hunting reports at the moment theyre not worth the paper theyre printed on. Not 1 mention of hounds working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! autumn hunting, cubbing dragging whatever were meant to call it now is a time to get young hounds to learn the trade. there has been sod all pics of hounds working sod all mentioned on hounds working. yet again the hound bit of horse AND hound seems to be slipping away.

rant over 

Click to expand...

i agree,hunting has now started but a couple of pages to it is all we get- the magazine might as well be called just Horse!!


----------



## Maesfen (14 October 2010)

It won't help to say I remember when you had reports from every virtually hunt in very tiny print and it would take about ten pages and to be a hunt reporter with your initials at the end of a piece was akin to being royalty then...........


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 October 2010)

Maesfen said:



			It won't help to say I remember when you had reports from every virtually hunt in very tiny print and it would take about ten pages and to be a hunt reporter with your initials at the end of a piece was akin to being royalty then...........
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

did you ever get the HandH year book?


----------



## EAST KENT (14 October 2010)

Not much point in a "hunting report" about chasing a stupid drag ,is there? Roll on the Repeal..until then I`ll get my fix in Eire.


----------



## Steeleydan (14 October 2010)

Maesfen I can remember when H&H was full of hunting reports, but tend to also agree with Eastkent not alot to write about the alleged drag hunting, today the Vale Aylesbury is in (Or whatever it is now) why cant there be pictures of 2 or 3 different hunts at least there would be somthing to look at!


----------



## Rowreach (14 October 2010)

Maesfen said:



			It won't help to say I remember when you had reports from every virtually hunt in very tiny print and it would take about ten pages and to be a hunt reporter with your initials at the end of a piece was akin to being royalty then...........
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

and they all had such fabby pseudonyms   I remember when ours died some years ago (HH) and there was a great big hunting funeral for him.  I wonder if anyone bothers to keep a hunting diary any more?  I don't

I met a fascinating bloke from Co Cavan this week, who keeps a few hounds and gets together with his mates who also keep a few hounds - his talk of watching hounds working made the hair stand up on my neck

And if trail hunting isn't worth reporting on, why don't they send their reporters to NI where we are still hunting for real?  Or perhaps we aren't fashionable enough


----------



## Simsar (14 October 2010)

Probably not PC!


----------



## EAST KENT (15 October 2010)

And I`m bloomin` cheesed off with pages and pages of horses doing what I refer to as "salad dressing"..give `em their own mag. I say.
I agree,hunting reports from Eire would be decent reading,more in the original spirit of the mag than now certainly.


----------



## Judgemental (15 October 2010)

Perhaps The Editor of H & H might like to consider the old adage of "Let the *Pictures* do the talking?"

Several pages of montages of individual hunts, presented in similar manner to what is referred to as one's local 'County' Monthly Magazines.

The sort of thing one finds well thumbed in the Doctor's or Dentist's waiting rooms - viz local firm of accountants or solicitors (normally all with glass in hand) celebrating their 50th anniversary of managing to stay in business for so long, or the retirement of some venerable partner.

I.e. a mass of pictures and with a panoramic picture of the meet, so anybody can see, just how many folk hunt.

As it is, reports appear later in the season, but the pictures and report tends to be the great, good, not so good and worthy's of the hunt. Largely by one reporting/visiting contributor but that in one's opinion is now rather old fashioned. 

No, the sort of pictures one has in mind are those generated by the hunt themselves. Indeed in days of yore, before the ban, the reports were generated by the Master or whoever was designated H & H reporter to the H & H.   

So now, why not pictures?

Did I see somebody mention not keeping a diary? One always kept a diary but there is little point dragging, whereas pictures and I mean many many pictures, are probably the answer. As I say pictures generated by the hunt. Put the real players in the frame. Digital cameras and those on mobile 'phones deliver the most excellent resolution, which can easily be downloaded to The Editor via e-mail. Indeed one is aware of a Blackberry or of that type - so I stand corrected if it is another brand name, that could actually download from one's horse during a day's hunting.  

*Personally I would suggest H & H would do well to devote at least six pages of the centre to pictures of hunting and hunts*


----------



## Judgemental (15 October 2010)

Upon visiting the hunting galleries on the H & H Website, clearly there is no shortage of picture content for the magazine.

The following hunts have the pictures numbered.

Readyfield Bloodhounds 182
Essex 147
Badworth & Bramham 142
Quantock 65
Middleton 117
Eton Col 70
Saltersgate 43
Minehead Harriers 72
Cattistock 220

It was surprising there were not more.

So clearly H & H are willing recipients of pictures because they upload them onto the Website.

Many years ago, one was told by a late veteran of equestrian broadcasting that he and his business reckoned that H & H and Country Life, had a five year readership shelf life. I.e before they were thrown away, stored or whatever.

No doubt some bright young person will, hopefully, bring that statistic up to date on this thread?


----------



## farriersmum (15 October 2010)

This week's Horse and Hound featured a local Hunt - one lady Master (sadly just resigned) was not even told it was going to Press, nor that the H + H would be out!


----------



## fleabittengrey (18 October 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			And I`m bloomin` cheesed off with pages and pages of horses doing what I refer to as "salad dressing"..give `em their own mag. I say.
		
Click to expand...

Intrigued to know what this is!!


----------



## combat_claire (18 October 2010)

I've ditched Horse & Hound and only buy Hounds magazine now. Michael Sagar has also published some of my hunting pictures as a montage when he has been short of pages!


----------



## joe_carby (18 October 2010)

tbh claire i think im going to ditch H&H magazine but i thought there had been some problems with getting hounds magazine?


----------



## combat_claire (19 October 2010)

joe_carby said:



			tbh claire i think im going to ditch H&H magazine but i thought there had been some problems with getting hounds magazine?
		
Click to expand...

That was Hunting Magazine, a totally different animal. Hounds might not be as sophisticated but it arrives as regularly as clockwork when it is supposed to and covers all sorts of packs, home and abroad. 

http://www.foxhunters.net/hounds/


----------



## Judgemental (19 October 2010)

One assumes The Editor of H & H along with his staff read these posts and clearly they are very instructive.

Years ago Willy Poole wrote a very witty and highly entertaining piece every other week in The Shooting Times - mostly about hunting!

What the H & H needs is an equally witty and entertaining piece similarly published.

Mr Editor we need something more than pages and pages of showing, dressage, racing, over priced horses and lorries?

As I said in a previous post, "let the pictures do the talking". 

Perhaps The Editor or one of the H & H staf may post a comment or two, bearing in mind others on this forum seem to be going to the competition.

In the final analysis, we need pictures and some fun, laughter, wit and mirth.

Plus some amusing jokes.

*I recently heard a that a young hunting Vicar married and come the night of the 'moment', he declined to join his newly acquired spouse in the marital bed. When she questioned his lack of interest, he said "It's 'Lent'. She retorted, "lent - lent to whom!"*


----------



## Simsar (19 October 2010)

All to do with hunting of course!!!!!  God forbid we talk about anything else on this forum!


----------



## Judgemental (19 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			All to do with hunting of course!!!!!  God forbid we talk about anything else on this forum!
		
Click to expand...

Clearly God had 'lent' a hand in the matter and I dare say he would forbid that the subject matter should be otherwise! LOL

Perhaps we should start a thread entitled "Hunting Jokes - Good -Bad - Indifferent". 

Please amuse us Simsar?


----------



## Simsar (19 October 2010)

Don't believe in god  (ITS DOG BACKWARDS) so sorry if that offended anyone I didn't mean to blaspheme (SP)


----------



## Simsar (19 October 2010)

I would like to say that I have H&H's going back to 67 (year of birth) and in them are only 2/4 pages of Hunt reporting apart from the featured hunting ones.  Although H&H was a lot thinner in those days.  The majority are adverts and racing/showing.


----------



## EAST KENT (20 October 2010)

Simsar said:



			Don't believe in god  (ITS DOG BACKWARDS) so sorry if that offended anyone I didn't mean to blaspheme (SP)
		
Click to expand...

I would say the majority of dogs are an awful lot more Godly than the majority of humes.

As for H@H,hunting reports from Eire or the more senseble than UK , United States,more about hunting jollies going on..pre-hunt teach ins and stuff.And a Hell of a lot less on salad Dressing ..Pleeaaassseee. More on racing,esp jump racing,pony/horse breeding,funnies ..such as Willie`s great weekly(?) column years back.There used to be wonderful hunting stories esp just before Christmas. In short..more..much more ..about what it`s title sugests! I have had this mag since 1965,but right now it is on borrowed time.


----------



## Judgemental (5 November 2010)

joe_carby said:



			Whats with the hunting reports at the moment theyre not worth the paper theyre printed on. Not 1 mention of hounds working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! autumn hunting, cubbing dragging whatever were meant to call it now is a time to get young hounds to learn the trade. there has been sod all pics of hounds working sod all mentioned on hounds working. yet again the hound bit of horse AND hound seems to be slipping away.

rant over 

Click to expand...

Joe, I think you deserve a standing ovation.

Have you seen page 10 of H & H 28 October 2010.

Article heading: H & H steps up its hunting coverage and a caption H & H will have a number of new hunting features this season.

There you are folks, perhaps the Editor does read our little pieces.

Well done Joe and well done H & H for an outstanding editorial and hunting coverage in 28 October edition.


----------



## Springback (10 November 2010)

Indeed.

I believe that this week's H&H will feature a hunting front cover and a new column about Thrusters. I fear this my glorify those that concentrate more on the jumping than the working of the hounds but it is a start.

I went out with a local pack this morning and the huntsman operated alone due to an injury to the whip. It was fantastic to see a pack working so well with only the boss keeping an eye.


----------



## Judgemental (12 January 2011)

It was with great sadness that I read in H & H of 6th January that Brigadier David Edelsten had finally hung up his boots, in his last four reports of his neighbouring  packs.

His many reports that are as instructive as they are entertaining.

A great hunting reporter and a genial man of man qualities, who reminded the reader that HRH The Prince of Wales had tackled the vale with huge success.

David is an outstanding horseman who rode the vale hedges of his native Dorset as if he were the leading rider in the Grand National.

A fearless rider, a gentleman with the utmost knowledge of anything to do with hunting hounds, horses and the people who make it all tick. 

On one occasion spectacularly jumping a drop hedge behind Holnest House, which topped 6' 7" on the take off, with 7'3" drop on the down side. His equally genial wife Diana was there, an outstanding horsewomen said, David its huge what shall I do. His reply; shut your eyes and just kick on and they sailed over. Then went on to jump about 26/30 of the mightiest South Dorset and BV vales hedges with hounds in full cry, when Robin Gundry an equally intrepid rider was master and hunting hounds.  

David you will be greatly missed by many who have had the privilege to have hunted in your company and your readership.

However, I have no doubt that you will be strategically positioned with field Glasses atop Dungeon Hill, with a perceptive eye of the proceedings and the challenges of those who face the uncertainties of the Brick Yard Fences!


----------



## EAST KENT (13 January 2011)

I so agree JM, it was lovely to read that last clutch of reports.And so refreshing that he had a "confidential" grey mare..not unlike one I had,and hacked to meets and home again ..just as I always did.  Today`s folk will never know the dubious pleasures of a still excited horse jogging and snatching all the miles  home in the gathering dusk.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (13 January 2011)

I was out with David on his last day with the South Dorset. It was a good day!!


----------



## gonehunting (13 January 2011)

I love  the  articles about the  thrusters, but these are becoming the venerable riders who are already well known for their team chase or point  to point  exploits, no surprise  that  they are  bold  out  hunting too. What about  some  features  where hunts nominate their own, the  regular  hunting  people  who are always up front  and up for  anything !


----------



## Simsar (13 January 2011)

J, have you not noticed they do pick up on things and then report them, for instance after my black and white days they done it in the H&H and something more recent that doesn't quite come to mind, surely its not coincidence????


----------



## pipsqueek (13 January 2011)

gonehunting said:



			I love  the  articles about the  thrusters, but these are becoming the venerable riders who are already well known for their team chase or point  to point  exploits, no surprise  that  they are  bold  out  hunting too. What about  some  features  where hunts nominate their own, the  regular  hunting  people  who are always up front  and up for  anything !
		
Click to expand...

That would be far more fun!  No surprise that H&H doesn't do proper hound reports anymore as we're all trailing now...   And I suppose because everyone has been cancelled for ages because of the snow etc there is a lack of reports in general.  Hopefully not for much longer!


----------



## JenHunt (13 January 2011)

I've enjoyed the change in the hunting reports, but agree that more about the hounds would be nice. But... It's never quite the same to read about hounds you don't know, so I can see why they're sticking more to the stories of the people and the riding. 

I also really enjoy the thrusters articles and agree with pipsqueek and gonehunting that to get hunts to nominate their own would be more fun!


----------



## Judgemental (14 January 2011)

Simsar said:



			J, have you not noticed they do pick up on things and then report them, for instance after my black and white days they done it in the H&H and something more recent that doesn't quite come to mind, surely its not coincidence????
		
Click to expand...

If I were the Editor, I would make considerable use of this forum. There are a huge number of highly experienced hunting people, making a contribution up and down the country, almost on a daily basis. Also all our information, opinions and advice especially to the young entry, are provided at no cost to H & H!

Jenhunt has made a splendid suggestion of having Thrusters nominated by their hunt.

Perhaps a 'gentleman or lady of the match' type league table could be started? 

Thruster Of The Week as a title, springs to mind. As a result I feel THRUSTER should now be elevated to noun status?


----------



## RunToEarth (14 January 2011)

JenHunt said:



			I've enjoyed the change in the hunting reports, but agree that more about the hounds would be nice. But... It's never quite the same to read about hounds you don't know, so I can see why they're sticking more to the stories of the people and the riding. 

I also really enjoy the thrusters articles and agree with pipsqueek and gonehunting that to get hunts to nominate their own would be more fun!
		
Click to expand...

I agree it is never as exciting to read about other people's hounds, however, have you ever noticed that on H&H days everyone appears out hunting, everyone swarms the reporter because everyone wants a mention in the H&H, everyone is an "up and coming" eventer/ptper etc- always makes me giggle when I read the local ones!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (14 January 2011)

When we had H & H out  no one was told.  That way only the genuine followers were out. When I was told on the day I thought it was a wind up.........still, managed to get me and my boy mentioned and a pic!!


----------



## JenHunt (14 January 2011)

Judgemental said:



			If I were the Editor, I would make considerable use of this forum. There are a huge number of highly experienced hunting people, making a contribution up and down the country, almost on a daily basis. Also all our information, opinions and advice especially to the young entry, are provided at no cost to H & H!

Jenhunt has made a splendid suggestion of having Thrusters nominated by their hunt.

Perhaps a 'gentleman or lady of the match' type league table could be started? 

Thruster Of The Week as a title, springs to mind. As a result I feel THRUSTER should now be elevated to noun status?  

Click to expand...

two things... Firstly, I must correct you JM, it wasn't me that suggested it (think it was gonehunting), though I did second a hunt nominated thruster of the week. 

Secondly, a forum thread on that selfsame subject would be a great idea, and I for one think we should do it... but who would judge the entrants each week? And what would the criteria be? and do you get extra credit for a photo? OR.... would it just be a place to gently suggest to H&H who they could cover next??


----------

